# complete rabbit food



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

hi all, 
whats the best complete rabbit food out there? 
i currently feed wagg and have heard its not that good. 
what should the highest ingredient be? i would like to learn about this so i know what im buying.
any help would be great. 
thanks. 
x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I feed our two Netherland dwarfs on Science Selective and that is meant to be good I think.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it's misleading to label any rabbit food as "complete"... As I'm sure you already know, rabbits need hay (lots of! they are like horses in that respect) and fresh greenstuff/veg to have a wholly complete diet.


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't even remember what the food I feed is called. I've been led to believe it's good quality stuff though.

He gets very little dry food though, he's mainly fed hay, vegetables and fruit + whatever grows in his run.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

HighPr00 said:


> I can't even remember what the food I feed is called. I've been led to believe it's good quality stuff though.He gets very little dry food though, he's mainly fed hay, vegetables and fruit + whatever grows in his run.


 Sounds fine to me, if it ain't broke, why fix it? You might run into issues if you try to change the diet over, rabbits are sensitive in that respect. Yes - there are better ones out there, even certified organic. Some people advise a pelleted food, as rabbits can pick out mixtures and only eat half the ration; others feed mixes and have no issues with that. Any changes must be made gradually, and i'd hint that unless you have a good reason to change, then don't.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

You might find some interesting and useful information in these articles. Hope they help.

Articles On Pet Rabbits Food And Diet


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi kiara, here is a really good rabbit food comparison chart
Bunnie House - Food Comparison Chart

as u will see Wag has 10% fiber, really you want to be aiming for 1 nearer the 20% mark. I use Burgess Supa Rabbit Excel which you can buy in most pet shops, or they can normally order you some. I have just read the pack and mine is 19% fiber, so I think this list is out dated.

In terms of mix vs pellets, I moved my bun on to pellets about 2 years ago as she would never eat the grains in the mix . after spending a month gradually making the transition, she now goes mad for the excel pellets. I would like to get my hands on some of the Allen and Page as it seems to be what the superior rabbit breeders use, however I havent got the room to store a massive sack.

I really think the quality of the feed you give ur buns is important, also since using pellets I seem to be going through a lot less food saving £

Also as mentioned I give my bun at least 4 different bits of veg a day, plus some herbs(really easy to grow urself), plus a handful of grass (as shes indoors), plus a handful of new timothy long strand hay(she doesnt like the other stuff from wilko etc), plus some dried grass(such as redigrass), and then only a small handful of pellets, usually half in a treat ball and half in her bowl (the pellets seem to be the only way I can get her to go home at the moment shes being a right madam)

anyways.... another rant from me but I really hope this is helpful, please ask if something is confusing.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've just joined the forum today so this is my first post!

I thought I'd post as this reminded me that I was listening to the radio the other day and they had that 'celeb' vet Matt Brash on talking all about how to feed rabbits as apparently a really high % (sorry I can't remember the amount!) of rabbit owners don't know exactly what their pets need.

I think it's burgess that did the research and they were saying on the radio that there's a campaign to encourage people to learn how to feed their rabbit properly. The website was Fight For Fibre and I thought you might find it useful Kiara. It's not all corporate and it gives good neutral advice all about rabbits getting enough fibre.

Hope that helps! 
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Burgess excell for mine.... pellets are the best.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lovely teeth in that add


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lovely teeth in that add


OMG!!! at those teeth :cursing:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Jacqui welcome to the forum!!

I hope that rabbit owner got done for neglect (very unlikely i'm sure)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ours eats Chudley's rabbit Royale, and has always done well on it.


----------

